# Hillary



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Now that is funny


Hillary for President!

As we get closer to the election, we must remember that we cannot trust Hillary Clinton to create American jobs...



The last time she had a job to do, she outsourced it to Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

^ -_O--_O--~|--~|-:doh:


----------

